# ὄζων τρυγός, τρασιᾶς, ἐρίων, περιουσίας



## ianis

Γεια σας.

Σας πάρακαλώ, ήθελα να ξέρω αν ὄζων τρασιᾶς αναφέρεται στη μυρωδιά των σύκων; Διότι σχετικά με το λεξικό αυτό ήταν ένα δοχείο σύκων.

Η απόδοση στη νεοελληνική μου μπερδεύει διότι η αναφορά

"ὄζων τρυγός, τρασιᾶς, ἐρίων, περιουσίας"

αποδοθεί ως

"μυρίζοντας κατακάθια κρασιού, καλάμια και μαλλιά".

Νομίζω ότι  "κατακάθια κρασιού" και "μαλλιά" αντιστοιχούν σε "τρυγός" και "περιουσίας", αλλά την αντιστοιχία τών υπόλοιπων όρων δε καταλαβαίνω και αν κάποιος μπορήσε να την εξήγησε θα ήμουν πολύ ευγνώμων.


----------



## Perseas

τρυγός (τρύξ) είναι, νομίζω, ο μούστος (Lat. vinum mustum)
τρασιᾶς (τρασιά) είναι ξύλο πάνω στο οποίο ξέραιναν τα σύκα,
ἐρίων (ἔριον) είναι τα μαλλιά,
περιουσίας (περιουσία) είναι η αφθονία.

Αν έχει αποδοθεί  "μυρίζοντας κατακάθια κρασιού, καλάμια και μαλλιά"., οι αντιστοιχίες είναι: 
"ὄζων" -- "μυρίζοντας"
"τρυγός"  -- "κατακάθια κρασιού", 
"τρασιᾶς" -- "καλάμια", 
"ἐρίων" -- "μαλλιά" και
 "περιουσίας" -- "αφθονία".


----------



## ianis

Τότε η τρασιά ήταν φτιαγμένα από το ξύλο των καλαμιών;

Όπως μαλλιά μπορεί να σημαίνει επίσης χρήματα το κατάλαβα ως αντίστοιχο της περιουσίας.


----------



## Perseas

ianis said:


> Τότε η τρασιά ήταν φτιαγμένα από το ξύλο των καλαμιών;


Ναι.


ianis said:


> Όπως μαλλιά μπορεί να σημαίνει επίσης χρήματα το κατάλαβα ως αντίστοιχο της περιουσίας.


" ἔριον" (πληθ.  "ἔρια") είναι το μαλλί (τρίχωμα) των προβάτων, των κατσικιών. (wool)


----------



## ianis

Perseas said:


> Ναι.
> 
> " ἔριον" (πληθ.  "ἔρια") είναι το μαλλί (τρίχωμα) των προβάτων, των κατσικιών. (wool)


Αυτό το ήξερα ήδη αλλά υπέθεσα ότι θα το απέδιδαν ως μαλλί ή μάλλινο.  Μπορεί να είναι ότι λείπει έναν όρο στην απόδοση εξαιτίας των διπλών εννοιών μαλλιών; Δηλαδή, διότι σημαίνει και χρήματα και μάλλινο;


----------



## Perseas

ianis said:


> Αυτό το ήξερα ήδη αλλά υπέθεσα ότι θα το απέδιδαν ως μαλλί ή μάλλινο.  Μπορεί να είναι ότι λείπει έναν όρο στην απόδοση εξαιτίας των διπλών εννοιών μαλλιών; Δηλαδή, διότι σημαίνει και χρήματα και μάλλινο;


"Περιουσία" σημαίνει και "αφθονία" (abudance, plethora). Εδώ νομίζω ότι αυτή η σημασία υπάρχει.
Αποτελέσματα για: "ΠΕΡΙΟΥΣΊΑ" (greek-language.gr)


----------



## ianis

Σε ευχαριστώ πάρα πολύ Perseas και νομίζω ότι έκανα να λάθος παραπάνω και πρέπει να είχα γράψει " της διπλής έννοιας..."


----------



## sotos

A translation of Aristophanes Clouds gives the τρασιά as "τσαντίλα", which normally refers to a sack for draining cheese, which is compatible with Lidell-Scott  Henry George Liddell, Robert Scott,  A Greek-English Lexicon, Τ , τρα^πέμπα^λιν , τρα^σιά  (2). This is indeed something that stinks, while woods for drying figs doesn't. Περιουσία here probably means "[I smelled] a lot".


----------



## ianis

Σε ευχαριστώ πολύ sotos, πιθανώς έχεις δίκιο. Αλλά δίνει την εντύπωση ότι περιουσίας εδώ είναι επίσης σε αντίθεση με δαπάνης που χρησιμοποιείται για την γυναίκα του αμέσως μετά και έχει σχέσει με τα προηγούμενα λόγια Στρεψιάδη. Ίσως η βάση του Πόρου και της Πενίας;
Είναι η πρώτη φορά που διαβάζω τον Αριστοφάνη και δε ξέρω καλά τα κοινωνικά συμφραζόμενα εποχής ή πώς θα είναι την εξέλιξη προσώπων, αλλά δεν θέλω να διαβάσω τα σχολεία βιβλίου πριν από να διαβάσω το έργο. Ίσως στο τέλος θα καταλαβαίνω εις βάθος την χρήση όρων.


----------



## ioanell

Hi,

Η δική μου συνεισφορά στο θέμα:

1. τρυγός < τρύξ=γλεύκος, μούστος (_ο χυμός των σταφυλιών πριν από την αλκοολική ζύμωση, δηλ. πριν γίνει κρασί_). Βλ. LSJ: Α. _wine not yet_ _fermented    and racked off, must,_ *Ar.Nu.50, *ενώ τρυγία είναι το ίζημα, το κατακάθι κατά τη διαδικασία της ζύμωσης του μούστου.
2. τρασιάς < τρασιά=κιβώτιο ή πλέγμα από καλάμια πάνω στο οποίο αποξήραιναν τα σύκα. Εντούτοις, εδώ πολύ πιο σωστή φαίνεται, κατά τη γνώμη μου, η απόδοση _τα αποξηραμένα σύκα_. Βλ. LSJ: b. the dried figs themselves, *Ar.Nu.50 *
3. ἐρίων < ἔριον=μαλλί προβάτου. Εδώ, υπάρχει το σχήμα λόγου της συνεκδοχής, δηλ. το μέρος ενός συνόλου αντί για το σύνολο, δηλ. μαλλί αντί για πρόβατο, το οποίο παράγει την προβατίλα (=δυσοσμία των προβάτων).
4. περιουσίας < περιουσία=πλούτος, αφθονία, εδώ επιρρηματικά: πολύ, σε έντονο βαθμό.

Για να γίνει καλύτερα αντιληπτή η μετάφραση και το νόημα αυτού του συγκεκριμένου στίχου (50) πρέπει να πούμε ότι ο Στρεψιάδης στους προηγούμενους στίχους τονίζει τη διαφορετική καταγωγή και το είδος ζωής που είχαν αυτός (ως αγροτοκτηνοτρόφος) και η γυναίκα του (ως λουσάτη αστή) πριν παντρευτούν και στη συνέχεια να κοιταχτεί ολόκληρη η περίοδος
ταύτην ὅτ᾽ ἐγάμουν , συγκατεκλινόμην ἐγὼ κι όταν την παντρεύτηκα, πλάγιαζα μαζί της εγώ
ὄζων τρυγὸς, τρασιᾶς, ἐρίων περιουσίας, μυρίζοντας έντονα μούστο, σύκα και προβατίλα,
ἡ δ᾽ αὖ μύρου, κρόκου, καταγλωττισμάτων, ενώ αυτή, αντίθετα, μύριζε άρωμα, κρόκο, λάγνα φιλιά,
δαπάνης, λαφυγμοῦ, Κωλιάδος Γενετυλλίδος.                                              σπατάλη, λαιμαργία, τη μυρωδιά της Αφροδίτης.

Σημειωτέον, υπάρχουν μεταφράσεις που διαφοροποιούνται ανάλογα με το ποια μετάφραση κάποιων λέξεων δέχονται οι μεταφραστές και εάν στην έκδοση του αρχαίου κειμένου που έχουν υπ’ όψιν τους υπάρχουν κόμματα που διαχωρίζουν ή όχι τα ουσιαστικά μεταξύ τους. Μόνο ο Αριστοφάνης, πάντως, θα μπορούσε να μάς εξηγήσει επακριβώς τι εννοούσε με τα _τρυγός_, _τρασιάς_, _περιουσίας_ κ.ά.

Καλή Χρονιά το 2021, δίχως Covid-19, με Υγεία, Υγεία, Υγεία και Ευτυχία.


----------



## ianis

Σε ευχαριστώ πάρα πολύ τη συνεισφορά ioanell. Διότι είναι κωμωδία μού δυσκολεύει να κατανοώ μέχρι πού πηγαίνουν η ειρωνεία και οι διπλές έννοιες.

Μια άλλη απορία είχε να κάνει με την αναφορά στη Κωλιάδα και στη Γενετυλλίδα. Η μεν υποθέτω ότι αναφέρεται στο ακρωτήρι Κόλιας, πού υπήρχε ναός Αφροδίτης, η δε στην θεά Γενετυλλίς που ήταν " ακόλουθος της θεάς Αφροδίτης ". Προσπαθούσα να καταλάβω ποια έννοια έχουν ακριβώς. Από την απόδοσή σου, τότε, αναφέρονται γενικά στα σχετιζόμενα με την Αφροδίτη.

Καλή Χρονιά!!!


----------

